# What to use to tie moss to driftwood?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Whats a good way of tying moss to driftwood? Fishing line is too thin and hard to tie.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thin sewing thread works great. Just use a dark color. That way the thread will gradually break down naturally after your moss has attached fully. You can also use Flourish Glue and skip the tying, it works pretty well.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

kim86 said:


> Thin sewing thread works great. Just use a dark color. That way the thread will gradually break down naturally after your moss has attached fully. You can also use Flourish Glue and skip the tying, it works pretty well.


Would normal super glue have bad side affects?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Pick up some fishing line at the dollar store.

Edit. Sorry, just reread your post. lol.
But you can use tweezers to help if you wanted


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

i've seen people use super glue before. only thing is if you use too much or the plant dies the glue is an eyesore.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Cotton thread - it eventually rots away, so no need for cleanup.


----------



## Juststarting (Oct 26, 2016)

I see everyone here suggesting thread but just an anecdotal word of caution. I used sewing thread and it worked well but one day I found one of my Cory's dead with a small section of thread in its mouth and coming out its gills. 

So yes the thread worked but when it starts breaking down those small bits of string floating around can be dangerous to fish.


----------



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

DunderBear said:


> Whats a good way of tying moss to driftwood? Fishing line is too thin and hard to tie.


The thinner the better for me so the fishing line is not too visible. LOL, I got the fishing line that was supposed to be used for fishing. Since I haven't been able to land any Salmon for years, I am using them to tie moss to rocks and wood.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Superglue works great. The Gorilla glue thicker type superglue is 6 or 7 bucks from Canadian Tire. Haven't heard of any side effects. Widely used in the reef community I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Or you can use the hair net that fast food restaurant staff uses(usually brown or black color), they will give you few for free. 

The best one I found, is the green mesh fabric that you can get from Fabricana, they have the perfect eye size for moss to grow out! 
(the eye size for hair net is too big, and window mesh is too small)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Adam Edmond (Oct 26, 2016)

Riccia would look very nice tied to driftwood, but it is a true floating plant and doesn't attach at all--you'd need to use a hair net or other type of netting to tie it to the wood. But if you use CO2, the riccia has a nice pearling effect
https://www.google.com/search?q=ricc...w=1366&bih=653

Mint had some riccia flutans listed in the BSTF forum if you were interested in that one


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agreed. Stay clear of any kind of thread which breaks down . . . that is, any natural fibre type. Any remaining bits and pieces could be a choking hazard. Instead, go with nylon fishing line - the thinnest you can find.


----------

